# How do I get rid of the front license plate holder?



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

I live in Florida and we are not required to have front license plates. I've heard that BMW sells some sort of trim replacement part so I can get rid of the front license plate holder.

I've asked at two different dealerships and I've been told that the part is either not available yet or they can't get it yet for the 2002 330xi. Apparently it has changed for 2002??

Anybody else out there have any luck in finding this part for the 2002 330xi?

ChrisF


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Small world tonight! I have family in New Port Richey and occasionally work near Wesley Chapel (I75 & 52) doing EMI testing.

NEway, may be true that the parts are not available yet. Call Circle or Pacific and see if they have them.

http://www.circlebmw.com/

http://www.pacificbmw.com/


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

*My dealer had a replacement strip.*

I looked for the part number but can't find it. I think it was about $20 or so.


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

Yep. New Port Richey is just a couple of towns up. Been SCUBA diving up there a few times. They have a couple of M5 (i think) Army Tanks sunk about 10 miles off shore that are pretty cool.

Re: the filler trim
Circle was one of the two dealerships I talked to. The guy was all ready to order it and then called me back and said they don't have 'em yet.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I assume you use Ferman BMW, you try Bert Smith or Reeves?

Reeves Import Motorcars, Inc. 
11333 North Florida Avenue 
Tampa, FL 33612-0000 
813-933-2811 Phone 
813-931-4073 Fax 

Bert Smith International 
3800 34th Street North 
St. Petersburg, FL 33714-0000 
727-527-1111 Phone 
727-522-8512 Fax 

or even Feilds (only an hour away on 4)
Fields BMW - Lakeland 
4285 Lakeland Park Drive 
Lakeland, FL 33805-0000 
863-816-1234 Phone 
863-858-8224 Fax 

Just a thought


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I had mine installed at delivery by Germain BMW here in SW FL
Cost ~ $21


----------



## planet (Dec 22, 2001)

*Available Now*

I don't think they changed for 2002. Dan at Cutter Motors (in the Pars department) had the part installed for me when I picked up my car on December 1st. Don't know what the part number is, but he knew exactly what I was talking about when I asked him.

Getting the slim body mold replacement is a great idea. The car looks 100% better with no front plate, IMHO.


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

I tried Ferman and Circle. It sounds like the part is out there, so I guess I'll try making some phone calls next week and see who has it.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Available Now*



planet said:


> *...The car looks 100% better with no front plate, IMHO. *


Wow, that looks very clean. wish we'd them here too.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

That looks really clean! I was thinking of doing that but here in NJ you are required to have a front plate and will get a ticket if you do not have one.


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

*Thanks for noticing*

I spent all day polishing and waxing last Friday


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

*Spoke to another dealer today*

According to the Reves BMW parts guy, there's a different part for 3-series cars manufactured after September '01. (Didn't think to ask if ANY 2002 3-series cars were manufactured in September or earlier)

He checked with BMWNA and, although the new part is in the system, there's no part number listed. They said check back in about a month and they should be able to get it.


----------



## andy 323i (Dec 24, 2001)

*hey ism409*



ism409 said:


> *That looks really clean! I was thinking of doing that but here in NJ you are required to have a front plate and will get a ticket if you do not have one.
> *


that is true but i have had no front plate now for abt 3 months and nop tickets yet ... (touch wood) and i some times park next to a cop car .. he will come over check the car out and say nothing abt the front plate


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Hey Chris, I bought my cars in Palm Harbor (Ferman BMW) (M)*

and live not too far from Palm Harbor. I'm on Hillsborough Ave - east of 19N.

I saw in one of your posts that you also dive. We should buddy up one day. I usually dive in the Gulf of Mexico with the Plunger crew (Clearwater) - I've been diving in Key Largo lately though (the water is warmer  )

I'll double-check with Ferman and let you know.


----------



## silroc (Dec 21, 2001)

*well*

knock wood - (ny here)
but I have never had a fron plate on my cars (since i was 16) I am 27 now, and have never received a ticket

I have gotten a couple warnings when I was young, but now as an old man, cops dont hassle me -

I just hate disturbing the natural lines of the car -so no plate here 

I guess I AM VAIN !! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2001)

Filled my holes last winter and no hassles to date ( knock wood ) and if they aren't buggin on me they aren't buggin anyone...car kinda grabs a bit of attention


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep, the sedans look much better with that plate removal strip. I can't even imagine drilling out my coupe's bumper for a front plate. The cops are going to have to drag me kicking and screaming downtown before I submit to that indignity!  

My theory is that unless I give the police a reason, they shouldn't hassle me. Yet another reason to keep it safe and at the speed limit!


----------

